# The Addams Family: Erster Trailer zum neuen Animationsfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Addams Family: Erster Trailer zum neuen Animationsfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Addams Family: Erster Trailer zum neuen Animationsfilm*


----------



## Amigo (12. April 2019)

Nice! 
Hab jetzt Bock auf das NES Game...


----------



## Kaimanic (12. April 2019)

Die Figuren sehen ja grauenhaft aus. Ich liebe es!


----------

